# Permanent Res. re: car



## Rolynn (Feb 27, 2013)

Was just wondering if Aduana figured out how to deal with the new permanent resident visas regarding cars that have been imported from the US and are here on a Visitante visa. I've had my car here from the US for 11 years legally as I have an FM3 and have gone to Aduana each year to have the permit renewed. I was offered a Resident Visa but chose to keep my old one due to the car issues. Was wondering if there is an update to all of this. Thanks for any info. I got a quote of $2700 dollars for a car that isn't even worth that to legalize it. I'm sure money's were going into a lot of people pocket.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Nothing posted yet ... but since Permanente is the same as Inmigrado I doubt you can have the car here


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Foreign Car & Residente Perminete Visa*

Hi;

It sure has been a super hassle, but I think we´ve finally got it figured out. My previous post in: Buy local or bring in a car or something like that, unfortunately has wrong information - given to us by our Local State Aduana Office.

Still Aduana has not updated their Law regarding Foreign Registered Cars, and it is such a big agency it might take another year? or Maybe never??

My wife got off the phone yesterday with a real nice informative lady in Nogales Aduana. Here is how it stand. And the HQ Aduana Office in D.F. is giving and relying on all the border Aduana Offices to get it right. That´s they´re main emphasis, not local offices.

When you become Residente Perminente your sticker is no longer valid as it goes with your Visa and Aduana does not recognize Residente Perminete (regardless of what their Ley Aduana 2009 says). So if you leave and have RS Visa you won´t be allowed to bring the car back south of the Fronteer Zone. To them all Foreign plated cars have to have that sicker, rather you are on a Visitors Visa for 6 months or Residente Temporal, and you have to pay your Deposit = $400.00 USD for a 2007. Residente Perminente will not be issued a sticker.

So what now? When you get good and ready, go to your local Aduana Office in your State and get a ¨Permite de Transito Seguro¨, then you have 3-5 days to actually get that Foreign Registerd car to Aduana at the border and exit the country with it. Make sure you turn in your sticker - as it´s the only way they know you will have exited with thecar.

Now if you want to Nationalize your vehicle? First you have to determine if it is eligible = meaning an agreement with the Foreign Vehicle Mfg. I guess that includes supplying parts in Mexico? Many Nissans, Toyotas, Honda´s do not qualify. What you need to do if wanting to Nationalize your car or buy one 2007 or older and bring it in to Nationalize it? It has to start the VIN no. with 1-5. Anything else signifies it does not qualify to Import and Nationalize it.

Like a 4 cyclinder 2007 Cross Over, we want to buy would cost us $1050.00 to Nationalize it. I hope this helps?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

This question is related enough to this thread to probably not warrant a new thread of its own:

What is the situation for those of us who are renewing a "residente temporal" and the long wait for the visa to be processed takes us past our renewal date and hence past the deadline for the extension of the "importada temporal" permit for our car.

In my case, my visa (and it's related import permit) expires on March 7th. INM is telling me that it won't be until at least March 27th that my card arrives. As I understand it, Aduana won't extend your car permit until you have your physical visa card. 

We are supposed to renew our importada temporal with Aduana within 15 days of our visa renewal date. Will Aduana still give me my permit extension if I don't arrive until the end of March when my card finally arrives?

I sure don't want to lose my deposit over bureaucratic snafus that aren't my fault! 

I am sure that there are a lot of people in my same situation. When people asked the folks at INM, they said that they have no idea because it's an Aduana issue.

Does anyone have any experience with how Aduana is handling this?


----------

